# crinone vs cyclogest



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi girls
anyone being prescribed crinone 8% as compared to cyclogest after et. if yes, does anyone know the efficacy rates.

  to all.
judy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you use the search option on the Voting board, there are several posts relating to success rates of different progesterone supplements, including crinone - I know cos I did one when had first ivf !!

I don't know what the actual stats are regarding crinone...and to be honest we all respond differently to different drugs.

I've been prescribed crinone alongside other progesterone supplement - cyclogest - so not taken on its own.  This FET I have to do 400mg cyclogest in morning, then 400mg cyclogest evening + one application of Crinone 8%...plus I'm doing two jabs of Ovitrelle (like Pregnyl - hcg hormone) during 2ww...once at 3dpt and again at 8dpt.  I have naturally high progesterone levels and consultant was concerned that I started spotting just before test day so is trying to keep my progesterone levels as high as possible during 2ww.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

txs natasha as usual. i will check it out.
and sending you   for your 2 ww.
judy


----------

